# Gaming on a Wii



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Thinking of getting back in to gaming again however a few years ago I had a xbox for over 2 years and played on it less then 10 times. 

Sold that and bought a xbox 360 and guess what. Sat there for a year untouched hehe. 

Now with the release of mafia 2 and a few Call Of Duty games since I last played I reckon I'll use a Wii more along with the wife but is the Wii up for gaming like mafia and COD?

Is the Wii controller ok for COD type of gaming or can I get a xbox style controller?


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Can I play online games against others like a xbox360?


----------



## saint1d (Jul 18, 2010)

I play CoD Modern Warfare on the wii. There's nothing like pointing the gun at the screen to shoot people to let off a bit of steam lol. Some of my mate's who have and xbox or PS have gone out to get a wii just for CoD, it's more realistic than a regular controller. The do say that the graphics aren't quite as good though.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

depends what you mean by gaming. I have the wii and the 360. the wii is a gimmick IMO, great for the kids and for the adults to play when plastered with mates but the wii games lack any depth with little incentive to play again after the controller novelty has worn off. an 360 on xbox live with modernwarfare 2 is a potent combo. and the kinect is out soon so you could have the best of both worlds. indepth gaming with the handsfree novelty.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have COD on the Wii.

It's fun. I don't get the "yeah, but the graphics are better on a 360/PS3" comments. You see a guys head, you shoot it. It doesn't need to be in micro detail for me.

Surely, the gameplay, the experience is the most important thing.

With the Wii and the Zapper. You are in front of the TV, aiming your gun and shooting bad people. I find it more immersive and easier too. Try aiming with a fiddly stick and a combo of buttons or, just point. 

Leaves you with more free brain to enjoy it.


----------



## saint1d (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah I agree, I can tolerate lesser graphics, the wii controller is more fun.

It is true though that you cant get as many games as an xbox, but then I'm not too fussed because I'm still quite happy to play CoD. I guess it depends how old you are and how much time you have. 

I'm 37, work, have a kid, etc, so being able to jump on for a couple of hours here and there is fine by me. If you are a 24/7 gamer then the wii isnt for you.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

I was under the impression that the wii is for geared toward kids and family where the Box360 or PS3 is more for older gamers.

I'm 30 and I used to play 10 times a year so not a heavy gamer


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Completely.

I went online on my mates 360 and just got completely destroyed in about 10 seconds.

That's not fun.

The Wii is limited game wise. Because gamers want online and great graphics that the Wii can'y deliver.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It is towards family mainly but the COD games are there and they are fun.

There are three levels of difficulty and the graphics are good enough for you to identify what things are. Just don't expect to see freckles on the enemy's face.

the game play is immersive and enjoyable.

The football games are also good on the Wii though i use a classic controller for these. The motion controller is a faff.

the PS3 and Xbox are better. Without a doubt. But, the Wii is not as bad as it is made out to be. With the bonus that you can play games with the whole family too.

Put it this way. It's good enough for MS and Sony to develop similar methods of control.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Completely.
> 
> I went online on my mates 360 and just got completely destroyed in about 10 seconds.


Same here and usually by kids


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> It is towards family mainly but the COD games are there and they are fun.
> 
> There are three levels of difficulty and the graphics are good enough for you to identify what things are. Just don't expect to see freckles on the enemy's face.
> 
> ...


Hmmm PS has a blue-ray play as well.

My misses think I shouldnt bother with anything


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

TBH.

The number off times i get the TV to myself to play a game is so small that the Wii only got used for iPlayer.

Now i have that on my Freesat box. The Wii only gets turned on for the missus to do her dance games to (when i'm at work usually).


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We have a wii and it is great for family games like wii Sports, Rabbids, Mario Kart etc. The kids like the Mario games etc, i loved playing Zelda.

The boy has a 360 and it's a totally different thing, graphically far superior, i've bought COD, Gear of War etc for the 360 and they are great. Although for gaming, especially first person shooters, i still reckon a joypad will never beat a keyboard and mouse combo on the pc. A decent PC will be more powerful than a console, easier to control for first person shooters, you can plug in an USB joypad or even a wheel for racing games and you can game online. Strategy games are also so much better on the pc where you need a mouse. The only drawback is the convenience.

If i had to make a choice, i'd have a wii for the family games and a decent pc for gaming.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

have a agree with you on a PC but go get a decent gaming PC + Monitor will cost me more then a PS3 or xbox 360.

I cant buy another 360. just dont seem right having sold one already


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Deano said:


> depends what you mean by gaming. I have the wii and the 360. the wii is a gimmick IMO, great for the kids and for the adults to play when plastered with mates but the wii games lack any depth with little incentive to play again after the controller novelty has worn off. an 360 on xbox live with modernwarfare 2 is a potent combo. and the kinect is out soon so you could have the best of both worlds. indepth gaming with the handsfree novelty.


I agree with that, I have both the Xbox 360 and a Wii. The Wii comes out on the odd occasion when we have friends and family over and have a drink, the 360 I use regularly for FIFA, CoD and Forza.


----------

